# Demostración de las fórmulas del condensador



## Richard209 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola a todos. Recién estoy empezando en el mundo de la Electrónica y quisiera saber si alguien sabe cómo se demuestra la fórmula de carga y descarga del condensador:
Ecuación de carga:
Vc(t) = (Vco - Vi)*e^(-t/RC)  + Vi

Ecuación de descarga:

Vc(t)=Vco*e^(-t/RC)

También quisiera saber de dónde salen las fórmulas del periodo para el circuito astable:

Tl= Rb*C*ln(2) ;
Th=(Ra+Rb)*C*ln(2);

Ra; Rb son las resitencias.  C es la capacitancia del condensador.  Th y Tl son los periodos.
Creo que estas dos fórmulas se deducen de la primera que puse pero no sé como se demuestra. Gracias.
[/url]


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2008)

yo he pasado a la categoria de "obsoleto" en lo que se refiere a formulas, pero me parce muy bien tenerlas.

tanto que me pareceria muy interesante que abran un apartado de formulas, con su explicacion , demostracion y remarcada la formula final, la simplificada para los momias que por no usarlas ya ni sabemos que son.

en destacados o una parte asi, no les parece ?

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2008)

Richard209 dijo:
			
		

> ...quisiera saber si alguien sabe cómo se demuestra la fórmula de carga y descarga del condensador:
> Ecuación de carga:
> Vc(t) = (Vco - Vi)*e^(-t/RC)  + Vi
> 
> ...


La corriente en un capacitor es I = C*Vc' (definicion de Capacidad)
donde Vc' es la derivada de la tension respecto del tiempo.

Si aplicas las relaciones entre tension y corriente en el circuito llegas a una ecuacion diferencial:
RC*Vc' + Vc = Vco

La solucion general de esa ecuacion es Vc = A + B*e^(-t/(RC))
que aplicandole las condiciones iniciales para los casos de carga y descarga te da las formulas que tenias.

Si todavia no viste nada de calculo diferencial y ecuaciones diferenciales mejor aceptalo sin demostracion.




> También quisiera saber de dónde salen las fórmulas del periodo para el circuito astable:
> 
> Tl= Rb*C*ln(2) ;
> Th=(Ra+Rb)*C*ln(2);


Eso es valido *solamente* cuando usas el 555 o circuito equivalente.

De la ecuacion de carga: Vc(t) = (Vco - Vi)*e^(-t/RC)  + Vi

la salida permanecera en alto desde el umbral inferior del 555 (Vi=VthrL=Vco/3) hasta que Vc(t) sea igual al umbral superior (Vc=VthrH=2/3 Vco)
Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que durante la carga R = Ra+Rb

-->  2/3 Vco = (Vco - Vco/3)*e^(-Th/(Ra+Rb)C)  + Vco/3
--> simplificando  1 = 2*e^(-Th/(Ra+Rb)C)
--> Th = (Ra+Rb)C*ln(2)


Para el caso de descarga es similar (pero ahora R = Rb)


----------



## Richard209 (Jun 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias _Eduardo_ ; sí sé de ecuaciones diferenciales, sí lo entiendo.


----------



## Richard209 (Jun 9, 2008)

Eduardo , una última duda. La ecución diferencial sí la sé resolver pero no sé cómo sale la ecuación.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2008)

Corriente en la resistencia: Ir = (Vco-Vc)/R
Corriente en el capacitor:    Ic = C*Vc'  (Vc': derivada)

como Ir = Ic --> C*Vc' = (Vco-Vc)/R
acomodando ---> RC*Vc' + Vc = Vco


----------



## Richard209 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok; muchas gracias por la aclaración.
Ahora comprendo las fórmulas


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí:  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## poi (Jun 9, 2008)

Richard209 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias _Eduardo_ ; sí sé de ecuaciones diferenciales, sí lo entiendo.



De donde sale la funcion exponencial: e -t / RC


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 10, 2008)

Para el 555, habría que checar la configuracion internta, que son dos amplificador operacionales, un flip flop y un transistor, asi puedes ver ciertas limitantes con la configuracion astable, las mas notoria creo yo, es  que t1 no puede ser igual a t2


----------



## BKAR (Nov 16, 2012)

ahhh!! que mal que responda a este tema luego de tiempo...
pero la verdad nunca he encontrado la demostración paso a paso de las tan famosas formulas del 555 en astable ni monostable,lo mas cercano que encontre fue esto de aqui

asi que me decidí a demostrarlas por mi mismo.
aqui les dejo



las  demostracion(si demostracion matematica y eso) del condensador también aqui


----------

